# Cleveland clinic Abu Dhabi



## Marybee (Dec 15, 2016)

Hi there I am considering going for interview for the Cleveland clinic in January as a nurse is there anyone one who is currently working there now or can tell me a bit about what it's like over there I am getting very mixed reviews about the place at the moment. Don't know where to start looking as this would be my first time working in th r UAE. Any help would be most welcome thanks.


----------



## LesFroggitts (Dec 30, 2013)

Marybee said:


> Hi there I am considering going for interview for the Cleveland clinic in January as a nurse is there anyone one who is currently working there now or can tell me a bit about what it's like over there I am getting very mixed reviews about the place at the moment. Don't know where to start looking as this would be my first time working in th r UAE. Any help would be most welcome thanks.


In case you've missed them, there are now a total of 33 threads in the Abu Dhabi forum that mention "Cleveland".

If you go up to the Abu Dhabi and other UAE Expat Forum for Expats Living in the UAE - Expat Forum For People Moving Overseas And Living Abroad then click on the Abu Dhabi - Search this forum or even just click this link - enter "Cleveland" in the search field at the bottom of the returned page and the search will return the list of all threads relevant.

Hope this helps.


----------

